# Horn assembly and switch



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

My 66 has horn troubles and I am frustrated as hell trying to fix it. Main problem is the switch assembly. I replaced the cam assembly and the connecting pin and it went back together seemingly fine.
Problem is still the same...you have to fiddle with the horn to find the sweet spot to get it to sound. It is the deluxe wheel and the horn does sound but only after I push it just so.
Any thoughts???


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a braided or steel ground strap that supplies negative voltage around the rag joint, if that is missing or broken the negative voltage may not have a good connection to the steering shaft. The horn button supplies a negative from the steering shaft to the horn relay which applies positive voltage to the horns. One way to test to see if this is the problem would be to connect a negative battery cable to the negative post on the battery and connect the other side of the cable to the steering shaft above the rag joint. 

If that is not the problem, post some pictures of your connections.


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*Relay???*

OK. So I pulled the column apart and checked all the connections. All looked good. I used a screw driver to ground the horn connector to the steer shaft. When I did this I could hear the relay click but no horn. The relay clicked several times and still no horn. On or about the fifth try the relay did not click. I took a wire from the positive terminal on the battery directly to the horn and it sounded. Then I tried the relay again and it clicked again. My guess is the relay is f'd. But would it still click if it is f'd???
Next question is where exactly is the horn relay located? I think it is a small black box right beside the wiper motor.
Thanks again for any help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That is the relay, you will have 3 connections, one goes to the bundle of wires above the manifold, one goes to the horns and the 3rd goes to the wire bulkhead on the firewall. Try shorting across the 1st and 2nd wires and see if the horns sound. If they do then ground the 3rd wire connector and see if the horns sound. 

You could have a loose connection on the wire that goes to the horns.


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*new relay wiring*

So I got a new relay to install. Problem is the new relay is 3 pin and the old was 4. Manufacturer is Standard and it came with no wiring instructions. So which wire goes to which pin on the relay???
There are two pins side by side and a third by itself. The mounting bracket is the ground I assume.
Can anyone help???
Thanks


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

beer guy said:


> So I got a new relay to install. Problem is the new relay is 3 pin and the old was 4. Manufacturer is Standard and it came with no wiring instructions. So which wire goes to which pin on the relay???
> There are two pins side by side and a third by itself. The mounting bracket is the ground I assume.
> Can anyone help???
> Thanks


Here's an all in wiring diagram for a '67 that someone else originally posted. Maybe it can help. You can zoom in with very good clarity.


----------



## beer guy (Oct 22, 2014)

*Still don't know*

pjw thanks for the diagram but my problem isn't the car's wiring but the relay itself. I know which wire gores where and does what on the car but I don't know which wire goes on which terminal of the relay. The relay did not have any diagram or instructions. Frustrated.


----------

